# [Review] Ruike P843-W Thumb-Up Safety Lock 12C27 stainless steel 57-59 HRC - by Lock



## lock (Dec 30, 2019)

_Hi everyone, in this review we will see the *Ruike P843-W*: a folding knife with 9 cm blade, "Liner Lock" and "Thumb-UP Safety Lock" blade lock._

*Packaging and Content*
The Ruike P843-W arrives in a small black cardboard box with the company logo imprinted on it. Inside the package we find only the instruction manual and the knife packed inside a plastic bag.
































*Official technical characteristics*
• Overall Length: 208 mm / 8.19"
• Weight: 145 g / 5.11 oz
• Blade Length: 90 mm / 3.54"
• Blade Thickness: 3.1 mm / 0.12"
• Blade Material: 12C27 stainless steel (57~59 HRC)
• Finish: Brush
• Handle Material: G10 w/ 420 stainless steel liner
• Opening: (Manual) Flipper & Thumb stud
• Locking: Liner lock w/ "Thumb Up" safety system






*The body and materials*
The Ruike P843-W is a sturdy folding knife, with 3.1mm 12C27 steel blade treated cryogenic.
The handle is in G10 with a particular knurling that guarantees excellent grip in any situation. (The handles of RUIKE knives are built with a mixture of fiberglass and resin, which give the knives the ability to resist intense forces and prevent scratches and abrasions).
















The color of the model in my possession is Military Green but the Black version is also available for purchase.











In hand, the P843-W is well balanced and comfortable to use. The sensation is of absolute robustness. The thicknesses are abundant and despite this the weight is still contained.


































































The ergonomic shape guarantees a firm and at the same time comfortable and safe grip.














































Thanks to the Thumb Flip and the Flipper on the back it is possible to open the knife with the thumb or forefinger, both with the right hand and with the left hand, with extreme ease even when wearing gloves.




































The P843-W is equipped with special bearings with carbon steel balls with high hardness and wear resistance that make the opening and closing operations fluid and easy.
The blade lock is guaranteed by two systems: the classic "Liner lock" and the "Thumb-UP Safety Lock". The latter is located on the back of the knife and can be easily operated with the thumb by simply moving the lever forward. When the "Thumb-UP" lock is inserted, the blade cannot be closed because the mechanism will block the action of the Liner Lock. This prevents the blade from accidentally closing on the fingers while using the knife.


























The lettering is excellent: on the blade are the company logo, the model of the knife, the type of steel used and the serial number.


























There is also a very rigid stainless steel belt clip. It guarantees an excellent grip on clothes. A hole in it allows you to connect small paracord and laynard carabiners to the knife. If necessary, the clip can be dismantled by unscrewing two small screws.
















The blade of the Ruike P843-W comes very sharp, there is no difficulty in cutting both dry and fresh wood. 































Following some cutting tests…




















































*Final Consideration*
The Ruike P843-W satisfied me particularly. It is a quality, practical, reliable and usable knife both for EDC and for camping or hiking.

The blade is made of stainless steel, it comes really sharp, cuts very well and seems to keep the line for a long time (this, however, only time will be able to confirm it).

The G10 handle offers excellent grip in all conditions. Its particular processing makes it pleasant and rough to the touch and further improves its grip.


In the hand it is comfortable, well balanced and not tired even if used for a long time.

I really like that there is an auxiliary blade locking system that prevents the knife from accidentally closing.
The materials are of quality, everything is perfectly assembled, there are no "games" or strange movements of the blade.

In short, an interesting product, definitely recommended!


----------



## kreisl (Dec 31, 2019)

lock said:


> Hi everyone, in this review we will see the Ruike P843-W: a folding knife with 9 cm blade, "Liner Lock" and "Thumb-UP Safety Lock" blade lock.
> 
> Packaging and Content
> The Ruike P843-W arrives in a small black cardboard box with the company logo imprinted on it. Inside the package we find only the instruction manual and the knife packed inside a plastic bag.
> ...



Awesome knife! i always get confused though, there is RUI, RIKE, RUIKE, RITE, REATE, RMJT, CJRB, RITE II, RUIXIN, REAL STEEL, BESTECH, PROTECH, MICROTECH. All too chinese sounding in my ears tbh imho no offense. Of the top Chinese brands i likes the names of SUNWAYMAN  and KIZER. XIAOMI, BRUCE LEE are cool names too.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 31, 2019)

Microtech is US made. 


Thanks for the awesome review! surprisingly I am a Ruike fan. Just don’t tell all my US and German knives, it gives them a complex. 

Did you have any problems with edge roll during your wood cutting tests?


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 31, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> Microtech is US made.



Correct. Pro-Tech is also US made. 

I also dig the harpoon blade shape of this Ruike, although I still don't know how to pronounce the brand name. lol


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 31, 2019)

It’s pronounced Rake


----------

